# Ajusco Ride... Lots of pics...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

As most things, when you try to get them done, you most likely miss it. And vice versa.

So, today Rzoz and I had planned to hit Tarango but we read it's mostly XC tracks. When we found out, we decided to hit Ajusco instead and do a "light ride".

Without planning it we met with Tacubaya and the light ride was made... and then some. 

We took the shuttle (I didn't even have my shinguards  ) and decided to do "El Muerto".

We had a really, really fun ride. Rzoz and I suffered a bit El Muerto, but came away unharmed. Thanks god, because any crash today was gonna hurt on me as I wasn't wearing any protection.

Nothing much to write home about but just a couple flats. My rear Intense and Tacu's Minion bited the dust. Literally. Well, to Tacu's confort, my Kenda is flat now too. It has a slow leak.

The rides and riders...





































The glamorous shuttle...










This little gap looks rideable (hey, this dude is riding it!) but we didn't have the techni.... uh, balls to get it.










Tacu ripping it at the upper part of the El Muerto...










And Rzoz...










One day at Tacu's office...










And obviously, this is all we saw from the young lad...










Tacu, on the rocks....



















Me on the same pass... Just not as good and not as quick...










Anyone wants perfect weather??










Pic of the day... Tacu ripping a nasty root garden...










This one is supposed to be me... And Tacu's shutter abilities... :bluefrown:










Tacu requesting permission to take off....










Then me missing the good shot, and taking the consolation one....










This is what happens when you use XC components on a DH course and crappy technique...










This is supposed to be me, again...










Tacu's thinking on getting Kenda's instead of Maxxis... 










Thanks Tacu and Rzoz for the cool ride!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I had an awesome time Warp and Roberto!

Sorry about my photo skills, actually I blame your camera 

KENDAS BLOW!!!!! HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Oh, and I found my googles! 

Big congrats to both of you.... Warp decends extremelly well (he could have been/could be a great downhiller if he wanted/wants to) and Roberto is improving his skills...

Thanks! Next time I'll take pics with Roberto's camera


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I had an awesome time Warp and Roberto!
> 
> Sorry about my photo skills, actually I blame your camera


Yeah, me too!! Rzoz and you are great company for a ride!

And I sadly agree with my camera, I should've used some flash to illuminate the foreground and speed up the shutter.

Sony's suck. Well, low-end Sony's suck at any rate.



tacubaya said:


> KENDAS BLOW!!!!! HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, mine did. Just not in the prescence of enemies. Mine chose the quietness of the Metro to start deflating.



tacubaya said:


> Oh, and I found my googles!


Hey, that's cool... sorta. You could have got new ones.

Well, you can get new ones and I'll use your old, crappy, worn ones. 



tacubaya said:


> Big congrats to both of you.... Warp decends extremelly well (he could have been/could be a great downhiller if he wanted/wants to) and Roberto is improving his skills...


Thanks for the vote of confidence. I think it's years of trail riding on this sore legs and arms.

But at the same time, it's too late for me to pick up DH/FR. I'd have to learn to jump and drop now... which is a little unrealistic. Not that it can't be done, but it's not as easy as when I was your age.

Oh, and reinvest on equipment (not a real possibility right now). Well, helmet and bike. At least.

I struggled quite some at El Muerto. At least the middle of it. The upper section is not that demanding, but the middle is.

Oddly, I think the middle is faster than the upper part... but with so little of line choice it becomes a challenge.

Rzoz is improving a lot. He caught up quick at La Virgen and he was not that far behind on the DH.

There is this cool, superfast stretch of trail at the bottom of Panamericana that leads to Kamikaze where there's a fast sweeper... I wish I could have taken some video, but Rzoz was blazing down the hill and going very fast through the sweeper!!! :thumbsup:

Kind of when you see some car racing... Cool. Really.



tacubaya said:


> Thanks! Next time I'll take pics with Roberto's camera


Yeah, please!! My camera sucks, no question.

Rzoz!! Where are the pics/vids you took?!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

that looks fun, hopefully i´ll be joining you next weekend. That if my fittings make it on time to cut lines and bleed the circuits... well i can always reinstall the old hayes anyways.

Where are the pics and video, zoz?

Where was the 15th pic took? i dont´quite remeber that place... is it at the end of cabro??? that section would scare you a few months ago Warp, well done!

I see there is some new woodwork, gezee i´m eager to go back to ride, it hasn´t been a good year (in terms of riding) for one reason or another.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

It was in El Muerto.

Ritopc =










Right Warp???


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

mmm that looks like a very nice drop, sucks about the location

did you do the long loop??


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> It was in El Muerto.


Yeah, by the lower part of El Muerto.

Actually, I chickened up and walk it the first time. Then Tacu rode it and showed me the line.

I tried again, I just closed my eyes, tightened the (you know what) and hoped for the best. It turns out to be very easy once you know the line.

But yeah, I'm riding harder and "bigger" since I put the Pike and the wider bars and stem. Can't really track where's the difference but it made a huge improvement.



tacubaya said:


> Ritopc =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:

I can figure Rito saying after hitting the tree "It's just a flesh wound!"

:lol:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> mmm that looks like a very nice drop, sucks about the location
> 
> did you do the long loop??


I'm no expert, but you've got to be a very big rider to nail that one like a drop as you have to clear the root below and then brake for a quick right hander.

Or take the "racer" approach and just roll it down (kind of skipping over the roots, actually) and be ready immediately for the right hander.

The first is cooler, but the second would be faster in a race, wouldn't it?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> I'm no expert, but you've got to be a very big rider to nail that one like a drop as you have to clear the root below and then brake for a quick right hander.
> 
> Or take the "racer" approach and just roll it down (kind of skipping over the roots, actually) and be ready immediately for the right hander.
> 
> The first is cooler, but the second would be faster in a race, wouldn't it?


I think he means the ladder gap. It is a bummer that it was placed there, as you have like 3 meters to make a full stop before falling 3 meters..


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

some pics...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

yea, I meant the northshore thingy. I wish they put one of those on a better place soon

sucks i missed the ride... havent ridden in a couple of weeks


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Okay, here's the video (sorry, no music).


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Where was last rzoz´pic taken? was it taken looking downhill or uphill? seems like someone has been building a lot of wood work. I am thinking on getting small shovels (a saw some nice shovels for $65-85 pesos each) and start doing some rock work in the upper section of the long loop; there are tons of rocks in Ajusco.

I am thinking on doing the long (not the mirador though) loop next sunday, and take a real look at the trail. I can thinks of some places to put drops or rollers.

well , let´s se what happen on sunday.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pic taken at the Muerto/Nueva first section (right at the beggining).

And no, there isn't a lot of wood work, just one ladder.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Okay, here's the video (sorry, no music).


Rober... Despues me puedes pasar los videos originales??

Pero a warp2003 at gmail dot com

El del trabajo se tapa con 12MB.

Gracias!!

Rito... I wish I could help. I'd really like to (learn to and help to) do some trailwork.

What?? Do we gather next sunday at Ajusco??

I suppose Rito and Tacu are in.

Rzoz... What you think?

545?? Are you dropping DH altogether because there are no guys in spandex or what?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

From the 3 photos you sent me only one was worth processing...

Here's a quick sample.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Or this one...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> 545?? Are you dropping DH altogether because there are no guys in spandex or what?


Yeah, I find the lack of spandex increasingly disturbing.

Also, I noticed that theres a broken spoke on my front wheel, so it will probably die soon(?)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah, I find the lack of spandex increasingly disturbing.
> 
> Also, I noticed that theres a broken spoke on my front wheel, so it will probably die soon(?)


Your rear wheel will die soon, not your front.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> From the 3 photos you sent me only one was worth processing...
> 
> Here's a quick sample.


I'm sending more as I'm writing this...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

yup, i am all set for sunday, we could do the long loop as suggested (by me of course) and look for sites for building (my wife is already enrolled for trail building).

Roberto, why are you sellings the beasts? what´s on your mind.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> yup, i am all set for sunday, we could do the long loop as suggested (by me of course) and look for sites for building (my wife is already enrolled for trail building)


Is 9:00 AM ok???

The Long Loop is OK to me.

We did up to Tres Caidas with ease last ride, so I think we're all up to the challenge.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> yup, i am all set for sunday, we could do the long loop as suggested (by me of course) and look for sites for building (my wife is already enrolled for trail building).
> 
> Roberto, why are you sellings the beasts? what´s on your mind.


Loooong loop? You mean riding above campismo? :eekster: Well, as long as you're willing to wait for me, I'll do it. I wonder if I should take the bike or just plan on walking.... less weight to carry.... 

Oh, and about selling my beasts, well, I think it would be intresting to go down el muerto on a roadie, but that's not on my mind.  I'm getting on of this drugs in black.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Well... those seems to be a lil´better than a roadie. Congrats Roberto those shouldn´t even called bikes. Excellent taste.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll have to see about meeting that early.

I have a stong feeling that Warp and Ritopc are gonna bail...and 545 too..


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> .and 545 too..


mee??! but ive only bailed 3 weeks in a row..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I have a stong feeling that Warp and Ritopc are gonna bail...and 545 too..


Hey, I can do that!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Bummer, bunch of ghey posers...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

9.00 am is TOO EARLY??!!!! dude, you´re so lazy. I´ll be there, don´t worry.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm not the lazy bum who was been sitting in his couch for more than a month ya know?........ 



For me it's fine, but if 545 and company come too I don't think we can make it by 9...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

If he can make it, just dump him. .


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

double post


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ritopc said:


> If he can make it, just dump him. .


You may need to edit that, it doesn't make sense...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> If he can make it, just dump him. .


im not punctual?? im not in charge of driving us up to snt.. both my parents drive slooow


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> im not punctual?? im not in charge of driving us up to snt.. both my parents drive slooow


Wake them up early. You used to do that when you were 5yo and wanted to watch TV sunday 6:00AM


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

It's not the driving, it's either someone that bails or we have to wait because they couldn't wake up in time......


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

I´ll be there, don´t worry. I know the feeling of being waiting for long time, being there several times. Hopefully this time nobody has to wait for nobody.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> It's not the driving, it's either someone that bails or we have to wait because they couldn't wake up in time......


Rzoz and I are in...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> I´ll be there, don´t worry. I know the feeling of being waiting for long time, being there several times. Hopefully this time nobody has to wait for nobody.


Well, if I go, everybody will have to wait for me at the top of the hill, and also on the way back....

anyway, mtbr is pretty sloooooow right now...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Better to wait at the top of the hill, than in the parking lot though. Don´t worry, i might be somewhat slow as well, haven´t been in the saddle for two months.

So here is the plan as I see it: we meet at SNT parking lot at 9.00 am. If we unload fast, we can be hitting the road at 9.15-9.20. If the young boys can´t make it at that time, we can start at 9.20 and they can catch us up before getting to la virgen (they are in way better shape than us). And from that point we can continue toghether.

How does it sounds?

It would be easier for me if we start riding earlier, @ 9.20am , than starting at 10.30-11ish as usual. Is this ok for you?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> So here is the plan as I see it: we meet at SNT parking lot at 9.00 am. If we unload fast, we can be hitting the road at 9.15-9.20. If the young boys can´t make it at that time, we can start at 9.20 and they can catch us up before getting to la virgen (they are in way better shape than us). And from that point we can continue toghether.
> 
> How does it sounds?
> 
> It would be easier for me if we start riding earlier, @ 9.20am , than starting at 10.30-11ish as usual. Is this ok for you?


It's cool for me. Perfect.

I had no troubles climbing at Tacu's pace last time up to La Virgen, but now we have to ride longer, so I'd be better off with an easier pace not to get tired to the top of the mountain.

The descent is more enjoyable when you're not fighting cramps.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> It's cool for me. Perfect.
> 
> I had no troubles climbing at Tacu's pace last time up to La Virgen, but now we have to ride longer, so I'd be better off with an easier pace not to get tired to the top of the mountain.
> 
> The descent is more enjoyable when you're not fighting cramps.


I guess since I'm the slow spoke of the group, if nobodys at the parking lot (well of the group) I'll start and you'll likely catch me before canoas, which is the point which has the 'restrooms without doors and anything' and you have to turn to the left to go to la virgen.


----------

